# Smitty Auto



## dusty (Apr 7, 2009)

Never thought I'd own a S&W Autoloader, but I'm diggin' this M&P 40 cal Compact-anybody else got one?

What's the break-in period on this bitch, normally; I haven't had a failure-to-jack shit yet.:)


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 7, 2009)

dusty said:


> Never thought I'd own a S&W Autoloader, but I'm diggin' this M&P 40 cal Compact-anybody else got one?
> 
> What's the break-in period on this bitch, normally; I haven't had a failure-to-jack shit yet.:)



Just got one for the GF as she now has her CCW. It's been 100% with any ammo used so far, probably 300rnds or so.


----------



## dusty (Apr 7, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Just got one for the GF as she now has her CCW. It's been 100% with any ammo used so far, probably 300rnds or so.



I might as well get the big one, now!


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 7, 2009)

dusty said:


> I might as well get the big one, now!



Get the .45. The full sized .45 is really the winner in the MnP line. It's a joy to shoot, and almost as good as an HK USP for half the cost. I have shot pretty much all of the MnPs, and the full sized .45 really impressed me. If I was in the market for a polymer gun, that would be my choice personally.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the MP 9mm full size and I am all about it. Trigger took a little bit of getting use to and the sights have a little too much light around the front sight post. But for a carry gun you can not beat it. 

I am buying my wife one in few weeks as well...


----------



## dusty (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm likin' the ballistics on this .40! Easy to get ammo, too-for some reason.:confused:


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 7, 2009)

dusty said:


> I'm likin' the ballistics on this .40! Easy to get ammo, too-for some reason.:confused:



I would like to get my hands on a 1911 in .40 at some point. Although I prefer the .45 due to it's superior terminal ballistics, the "easy to get" part of the equation would save me a ton of $$$$$. :confused:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a full size M&P40 for a little bit. Tried it, but never really got into it.  Like I always say, borrow one first,try it out and then buy it if you like it.  Lost a little on the sale of it.  

As for .40ammo, its nice that thats the round we carry.  Sometimes extra rounds are laying around:cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> I'm likin' the ballistics on this .40! Easy to get ammo, too-for some reason.:confused:



How's it work on liberals ??? 





Uhhh, I mean thugs. :)


----------

